# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Đối tác cung cấp thang máng cáp, vỏ tủ điện tin cậy cho mọi công trình

## lehoang9999

Nhà máy sản xuất: thang cáp, máng cáp, tủ điện, tủ rack....uy tín chất lượng, tiến độ nhanh, giá hợp lýMáng cáp 200x100x1 có nắp giá 145k/metTủ điện 400x300x150 giá chỉ 130k/tủwww.thangmangcap.vnHotline 09 777 30 666 / 0987927957/ 0243 722 7992NHÀ MÁY CƠ KHÍ CHÍNH XÁC LÊ HOÀNG. KĐT Dương Nội - Hà Đông - Hà Nội.Đối tác tin cậy cho mọi công trình

----------

